# como leer diagramas



## SuRe_boltxevike (Sep 21, 2006)

hola!!

soy muy nuevo en esto de la electronica, y el mayor problema con el que me encuentro es como leer los diagramas...es decir...se k es una resistencia, led, potenciometro etc...pero cuando veo el diagrama con todas esas flechas, algunas que no llevan  a ningun lado, me lio

ademas...donde montais el cirkuito? donde comprais las plakitas esas para hacerlo y como las haceis??? 

muchas gracias

un saludo


----------



## MaMu (Sep 21, 2006)

Se te va a hacer muy complicado, sino reunis al menos un minimo conocimiento de electronica.


----------



## skynetronics (Sep 21, 2006)

De acuerdo con MaMu...

A ver, si te refieres a que no sabes interpretar los simbolos en el circuito, aqui te dejo un link para que vayas aprendiendo de la simbologia electronica...

http://www.geocities.com/electronicsweb/esindex1.html#simbologia

Con respecto a las placas, en cualquier casa de electronica las puedes comprar de acuerdo a las dimensiones que necesites para montar tu circuito, ahora para hacer una placa, debes dibujar con un marcador no permanente las pistas de tu circuito en la misma, una vez hecho esto, debes dejar la placa en "Acido" para que este ultimo deje solo las pistas de cobre (El nombre técnico del supuesto "acido" es "Percloruro Férrico")

Y el resto sera solo marcado por la experiencia que vayas adquieriendo en este campo...

Saludos...


----------



## SuRe_boltxevike (Sep 22, 2006)

a ver...mas o menos un control teorico lo tengo, no exagerado, pero soy capaz de hacer algun circuito que otro, simples...


pero veo lo de los amplificadorfiacdores estos, que tienen salidas a tierra (por ejemplo eso yo no lo se hacer en la practica) y cosas de esas

lo que yo busco es como si fuese un tutorial con fotos, que coja un diseño de un amplificador y lo vaya explicando cada paso con fotos, para ver como es en realidad

muchas gracias por las respuestas


----------

